# Finding non-pressurised baskets DTP?



## RussellM101 (May 4, 2020)

Recently acquired a Duo Temp Pro to satisfy needs at home, problem is, I don't have a non pressurised basket, had a good look around and Sage are out of stock, as are a few other places.

has anybody got any advice on where to find these? Better still if anyone has a spare I'd be more than happy to purchase!

thanks


----------

